# Can this be saved?



## mccallen (Dec 13, 2009)

It arrived in the mail on Thursday appears to be pretty severely cold damaged.
Most of the leaves and all the large pseudobulbs are at least partially frostbitten and are becoming somewhat soft and discolored. The two tiny old growths in the middle of the plant suffered no damage.

What should I do? Cut out the damaged tissue? Leave it be? Throw it away? I really want to salavage the plant if at all possible.

It's Caularthron bicornutum x Epidendrum stamfordianum.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd cut off all damaged tissue and then have a look what is remaining.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 13, 2009)

Any undamaged buds at the base of the pseudobulbs give you a chance of new growth. Any undamaged pseudobulbs and leaves will make the recovery faster. The danger is rot spreading from the frozen tissue, so cut away anything that seems soft. There may be frozen roots which also should be cut off. Give any cut surfaces a few days to dry and check for rot before watering.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 13, 2009)

Use a new razor only to cut all rot
cut until you get a clear margin of undamaged tissue
dust with cinnamon
and then it will recover in time


----------



## mccallen (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, guys.

This poor orchid just got a lot smaller 





Now I'll just sit back and hope it recovers...


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

if it has a lot of healthy roots it may recover even faster. good luck


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 13, 2009)

where did you get the plant? 
did you tell the vendor?
did you get a heat pack?


----------



## Clark (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## etex (Dec 13, 2009)

The poor plant!! Good luck with it!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe it has all chances to survive. Now I'd also took off those dry remainings that cover the bulbs, so you'll get a better observation of the bulbs and buds on them. And also, as Jim said, I'd treat the cuts with cinnamon powder. Or you can use fungicide instead.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 13, 2009)

Keep it very dry. It does not need hardly any water until it starts to grow.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 14, 2009)

did you dust the plant with cinnamon?
(for those who haven't heard of this yet, cinnamon is a great anti-fungal/antibacterial product for home use)


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 14, 2009)

You may want to cut deeper into
those bulbs until you get to undamaged tissue. It will reduce the chance that it will get a bacterial/fungal infection and continue to rot.
JT


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 14, 2009)

After removing the plant's adequate tissue, you can treat the wounds with hydrogen peroxyde or some diluted mouth wash too! Then you can apply the spray we use for wounds (handsaplast or other brand). I have tried this on a catasetum psdblb and it went pretty fine, although I cut most of the side part of it!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2009)

Good Luck!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

Use some kind of anti-fungal powder on the open wounds, Captan, cinnamon, etc. I'd contact the cause of the delivery problem and let them know that they might be owing you a replacement!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 15, 2009)

You've already got good advice.
All I can add is : Good luck!


----------

